# Any idea why i can not connect to COD4 online PS3???



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Having trouble tonight????????

Can not connect to COD4 online it just keeps on coming up can not connect to Activision ???? Error 33????

Any ideas peoples???


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

COS ITS RUBBISH!
nah seriously tho mate:
http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=callofduty3&thread.id=12844
servers can go down sometimes . XBL on the other hand... Just does it once catastrophically!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

eXceed said:


> COS ITS RUBBISH!
> nah seriously tho mate:
> http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=callofduty3&thread.id=12844
> servers can go down sometimes . XBL on the other hand... Just does it once catastrophically!


Ahh right! Thought it was my PS3!!!:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

does it every now and then, last time it was for an update

the yanks go into meltdown when they cant get on it hahaha


----------

